# Book club



## Mohammed-Awaad

Hi
what about having Book club in UAE?


----------



## jojo

I'm not sure theres enough posters who read and want to review books??? But see what happens! We do have this one in the lounge tho

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/33226-book-club.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

I am thinking about one hour per week in one of malls
it will be nice


----------



## jojo

Oh I see! Well see how it goes??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

I hope it will be fine


----------



## UKJ

In Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

UKJ said:


> In Abu Dhabi?


Yes


----------



## Tercia

I do read a lot... Might be nice... But it wouldn't be nice if we don't have enough people interested....?


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

tercia said:


> i do read a lot... Might be nice... But it wouldn't be nice if we don't have enough people interested....?


we can start together on fb...what do u think?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Even if you do a fb page, it would be nice if someone will come and keep up a book thread/get together thread for abu dhabi. It really isnt that active and many new comers seem to be bored in abu dhabi. 

Even a weekly meetup/thursday night thing/dinner out/night at the cinema followed by coffee/etc... Anything would be nice


----------



## Tercia

Tell me about it.. I've been in Abu Dhabi for more than 2 years (6 years in UAE) and I'm so bored...


----------



## lexybelle

I haven't moved yet, but i read a lot and i would love a book club in AD.
Also love the idea of a weekly social thing


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

lexybelle said:


> I haven't moved yet, but i read a lot and i would love a book club in AD.
> Also love the idea of a weekly social thing


Amazing you are interested...waiting u to settle


----------



## Jynxgirl

Tercia said:


> Tell me about it.. I've been in Abu Dhabi for more than 2 years (6 years in UAE) and I'm so bored...


If you are bored, best thing to do is either join a group that is centered around your interests or if you can not find one, make one 

That is how the marine aquarium society of UAE was born


----------



## Tercia

Great idea.. Haven't been able to find a group yet.. That's how I stumbled upon expat forum..


----------

